# SSSSSSSSSSSSSSShow me your snakessssssssssssssss



## HeavenHell (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's a captive bred pet of mine. You can buy all sorts of stone decorations and plastic hides, but Dottie is more than happy with her empty paper towel roll. Can't you tell?







Canon T2i, Tamron 90 mm macro, tripod assisted, f/8, 1/13 sec, ISO 200

;D


----------



## canon816 (Sep 1, 2012)

Much like a toddler at christmas enjoying the wrapping paper and box more then the toys inside! 

I found this one in the grass on a warm early spring day.


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 14, 2012)

Found this Wagler's Pit Viper many years ago.. It was in a tree, just next to a bench at the park... 



Slytherin by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## coreyhkh (Sep 15, 2012)

[/url]
Eastern Garter Snake by coreyhkh, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## hyles (Sep 15, 2012)

I must admit i really like snakes and i often go to look for them to take them pictures.
first picture is Macrovipera schweitzeri from Milos island Greece, in its habitat
Second picture is Lycognathophis seychellensis from seychells
third is Vipera aspis zinnikeri central Pyreneus Spain
Last is me with Vipera aspis francisciredi near Rome, Italy


----------



## HeavenHell (Sep 17, 2012)

A few more from my collection. They were enjoying the late summer sun.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 18, 2012)

Snake!

500D + 28mm F1.8 USM


----------



## gbchriste (Sep 18, 2012)

Found right out side my front door. His eyes were bigger than his stomach, or actually his mouth because the snake actually died in the attempt. I found him dead on the sidewalk about 30 mintues later and the toad was no where to be found.


----------



## KevinP (Sep 18, 2012)

This is my favorite subject to shoot! These snakes were shot just this past weekend in Arizona on a snake hunting trip. 

Green Rat Snake _Senticolis triaspis intermedia _, Black-tailed Rattlesnake _Crotalus molossus _, and a Western Diamondback _Crotalus atrox_.


----------



## K3nt (Sep 18, 2012)

I got snakes....
A wild one..




Hmm... that lake looks inviting. by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

One of my first shots ever with the 7D.... I'd do things a little different now. ;D




Green Mamba by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

One of the most popular snake shots on my flickr-site...




Yellow Mamba in a Tree by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 18, 2012)

K3nt said:


> One of the most popular snake shots on my flickr-site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure that's a Yellow Mamba? I thought they only comes in Black & Green.
;D Anyway... She's a beauty...


----------



## K3nt (Sep 18, 2012)

sparda79 said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most popular snake shots on my flickr-site...
> ...



Not 100% sure, but that's what I remember the sign saying. I need to go back to this reptilian zoo and check these out again, especially that I now know how to better control my camera.


----------



## hyles (Sep 18, 2012)

K3nt said:


> sparda79 said:
> 
> 
> > K3nt said:
> ...


It is not a mamba, thats for sure. It should be a palm pit viper of the genus Bothriechis 
Diego


----------



## Sashi (Sep 18, 2012)

A young cobra found at a neighbours house, took him to snap a few shots before sending him on his way.





http://www.500px.com/Sashi


_"No animals were harmed in this shoot. A strawberry was eaten and a lighting assistant bitten, however both were easily replaced."_


----------



## K3nt (Sep 18, 2012)

hyles said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > sparda79 said:
> ...



Thanks! I shall update the description.


----------



## sushyam (Sep 18, 2012)

From our lawn in September. This one survived after swallowing the frog


----------



## Synomis192 (Sep 18, 2012)

Snakes have this smile that makes happy too


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 18, 2012)

sushyam said:


> From our lawn in September. This one survived after swallowing the frog



That's a king cobra right? 
I wouldn't sleep easy at night knowing one is on the loose nearby...


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 18, 2012)

Now this is MY kind of thread!  I'm a HUGE animal lover and my passion lies with reptiles, and more specifically with boa constrictors. I've been keeping them for 12-ish years now and have been breeding them for 5. Here are a few from the collection. No particular order at all.






Sisters produced by me


















































jb


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 18, 2012)

And a couple from a trip to Zoo Atlanta a few months ago.

Emerald Tree Boa





Green Tree Python





Reticulated Python


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 19, 2012)

Found this guy while out hunting bugs... 




Common Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis pictus) by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr




Common Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis pictus) by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## sushyam (Sep 19, 2012)

sparda79 said:


> sushyam said:
> 
> 
> > From our lawn in September. This one survived after swallowing the frog
> ...



No it is a rat snake (Ptyas mucosus). It is harmless and feeds on small animals and birds.


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 26, 2012)

IMG_1175 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## CHROME77 (Sep 26, 2012)

stunning....LOVE the lighting. very nice sparda78

heres one of mine.


----------



## SwissBear (Sep 26, 2012)

A Rattlesnake (?) at the Zoo Zurich by SwissBear85 (thats me).

Shot with the sigma 150mm macro

Now... where is that TS150mm with macro capabilities? I quite dislike this little sharp area near both borders


----------



## klems (Sep 26, 2012)

Vipera berus


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 28, 2012)

klems said:


> Vipera berus



That red eye is just awesome...


----------



## kapitaen (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
here is a snake in pseudo-3d...




Looook into my eyes, or i will bite you ... Ssssssssss

I must admit, the picture is not mine, it is from Norbert Flauger in Venezuela, who allowed me to show it on my server. The complete galery and link to his bugparadise can be seen here ... http://www.wackel3d.de/gallerienliste.aspx?kategorie=7c59ec27-ac58-4282-b6c2-0a0fc8342d27&gallerie=bcb7a70f-a1cd-496d-a683-ea9e568b7522

Enjoy!

greetings from germany
Chris


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2012)

Snake by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 30, 2012)

A king cobra...




Nice little snakey... by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr




Charmer by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 13, 2012)

A white (amelanistic) western diamondback at the American International Rattlesnake Museum in Albuquerque. Largest variety of rattlesnake species in the world (there was a black/melanistic one in the case next to this one). The owner is very cool and has no problem with people taking in tripods.


----------

